# 5G lines cause cancer?



## ADAguy (Jun 17, 2020)

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Anyone heard of this?




As in cell phone 5 G?


----------



## steveray (Jun 17, 2020)

Someone complained here about "how can you let them put that in Town".....I have done zero research and luckily do not have to...


----------



## Sifu (Jun 17, 2020)

NOT CANCER!  CORONA VIRUS....don't you keep up?  Just google it.


----------



## cda (Jun 17, 2020)

I thought it caused higher cell phone bill disease ???!


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 17, 2020)

It must be true, I read it on the internet


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 18, 2020)

cda said:


> As in cell phone 5 G?



yes


----------



## Mark K (Jun 18, 2020)

This is a conspiracy theory based on faulty understanding of science.  5G is no real difference from your current cell phone.  If you put your cell phone to your ear this will be a bigger issue than the introduction of 5G.  I would be more concerned about your microwave oven.

I believe a bigger risk is when and individual goes over 50 MPH on the freeway

Yes radio waves of high enough magnitude can cause problems but the FCC has studied the issue and established limits.  There is nothing unique about the frequencies used by 5G.

Any discussion regarding 5G health problems is off topic for this forum.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 19, 2020)

I was just asking, followed up on it for a friend.
Thank you


----------



## LovelyAnguris (Jun 25, 2020)

Why Particularly 5g cells cause cancer? any harmful element init..... do you know. Actually mobiles and internet signal omit some radiations it harmful to our health we all know Its a general thing. But now mobile is part of living so we can't omit. Plz, share the reason for 5g cells if it is really dangerous there may be a chance to avoid that particular 5g cell products.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 26, 2020)

*Like the Flat Earth people.*
*Anything they don't understand is a conspiracy.*


it’s not clear if cell phones cause cancer. Most studies done in the lab have supported the idea that Radio Frequency (RF)* waves do not cause DNA damage.*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2020)

Not saying I agree with the article but here is one against 5G
If I do not have a 5G device am I still being exposed  as some claim?

https://healthfreedomidaho.org/5g-military-weapon/


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 26, 2020)

Most any attorney will tell you that everything causes cancer, and he will be glad to sue them for you.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 26, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Not saying I agree with the article but here is one against 5G
> If I do not have a 5G device am I still being exposed  as some claim?
> 
> https://healthfreedomidaho.org/5g-military-weapon/


interesting but lacking in "tested" science to support its conclusions.
Then again isn't that always the case? Think "Roundup" or baby powder or the Corvair?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 26, 2020)

Or the Ford Pinto


----------



## AndersRTU (Jun 29, 2020)

In connection with the new threat to humanity of 5G networks. A group of scientists from the radiochemical University has developed a technology to combat dangerous radiation. Scientists managed to make a mobile phone shield from radiation using a special program. when it was published we had to make it inconspicuous and remove the
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=appinventor.ai_university_5ah.protection


----------



## tmurray (Jun 29, 2020)

5G radiation is non-ionizing (like a microwave), meaning it does not cause cellular damage to organisms. It is also directional, meaning there will be less radiation than current 4G networks.

If you are willing to eat something after microwaving it, you should have no issue with 5G.


----------

